# VNC + Dynamische IP



## mein_name (16. September 2011)

Hallo!

Wie ihr im Titel liest habe ich mir eine VNC-Verbindung zu einem Rechner eingerichtet. Hab die dazu nötigen Ports beim Router freigegeben usw. Funktioniert ja auch alles - jetzt mein Problem - Die IP ändert sich ja vom Anbieter hin- und wieder. Ich hab mich zwar schon bei DynDNS angemeldet, jedoch wollte ich fragen, ob es nicht möglich wäre das selbst zu erledigen. Theoretisch bräuchte ich nur ein Skript, dass mir die IP-Adresse ausliest und in eine txt-Datei auf einen meiner Webserver schreibt.


----------



## sheel (16. September 2011)

Hi

Da der Webserver eine fixe IP hat, fehlt dir ja keine?
Welcher Rechner di hat ist egal. Solange es nur eine gibt.
Und ja, ein Programm, das die IP am Server hinterlegt, ist die Lösung.
Macht DynDNS ja auch nicht anders.

Gruß


----------



## mein_name (16. September 2011)

Naja ich hab keine fixe IP... Der Anbieter ändert diese zumindest täglich.
Ja DynDNS wär eh eine Lösung für mich, nur leider hat die Free-Version nur eine Laufzeit von 30 Tagen...


----------



## sheel (16. September 2011)

Ich dachte, du hast Zugriff auf einen Webserver?
Der wird doch eine eigene IP haben?


----------



## mein_name (16. September 2011)

Nein hab ich nicht - ich hab nur einen angemieteten externen...
Ich bräuchte ein Skript, der die IP in eine txt oä. auf diesen Server überträgt...


----------



## Bratkartoffel (16. September 2011)

Hi,

dyndns hat doch nicht eine Laufzeit von 30 Tagen, oder? Habe da meinen Rechner schon seit mindestens 2 Jahren hinterlegt...

Würde auch die Lösung mit DynDNS bevorzugen, ist meiner Meinung nach die sauberste Lösung. Wenn du nun wirklich mit iener Textdatei arbeiten willst, dann kannst du auf deinem Server zum Beispiel ein simples PHP-Script anlegen, welches du dann über "http://die.ip.des.root/ipupdate.php?ip=123.123.123.123" aufrufst. Dieses Script nimmt sich die IP aus den Parametern und schreibt dann die Datei. Den Aufruf der Seite kannst du dann automatisiert machen lassen, zum Beispiel mit wget. Ein Aufruf wie "wget -q -O- http...." sollte dann eigentlich für ein Update reichen.

Gruß
BK


----------



## mein_name (16. September 2011)

Naja vielleicht ein Fehler von mir... Aber wie mach ich das mit dyndns - hab jetzt dort meinen Host hinterlegt - wie bekommen die jetzt dort immer meine aktuelle IP?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (16. September 2011)

Hi,

wenn du eine Fritz.box hast, dann kannst du das direkt am Router einstellen. Dann meldet der sich automatisch bei jedem Reconnect dort an. Falls nicht, dann gibt es von dyndns selbst ein Tool, welches auf deinem Rechner läuft und dies automatisch im Hintergrund erledigt. Hier kannst du den herunterladen.

Gruß
BK


----------



## SE (16. September 2011)

Mehrere Möglichkeiten
1) Router mit DynDNS-Funktionalität : heutzutage fast Standard ... sollte daher in jedem handelsüblichen Router zu finden sein
2) DynDNS-Updater auf dem Rechner : selbe Funktion wie der Router ... nur das es ein Programm auf dem Rechner ist

@Bratkartoffel
Wenn ich sowas mit PHP machen würde dann würde ich mit $REMOTE_ADDR arbeiten ... und nicht erst noch irgendwo die IP auslesen und dann als Parameter übergeben.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (16. September 2011)

Hi SPiKE,

stimmt, die Möglichkeit wäre natürlich die Beste, da diese nicht manipuliert werden kann. 

Gruß
BK


----------



## mein_name (16. September 2011)

Gut ich hab eh eine Fritzbox, also sollte das kein Problem darstellen...
Werds heute noch ausprobieren...


----------



## mein_name (20. September 2011)

Wie siehts mit der Sicherheit einer VNC-Verbindung aus? Da ich ja die zwei Ports für die Verbindung aufmachen musste, scheint das ganze ja ziemlich unsicher...
Hab geraten bekommen eine VPN-Verbindung einzurichten - soll um einiges sicherer sein...
Ich möcht aber nur für Notfälle Zugriff auf gewisse Computer haben... Momentan hilf ich mir Teamviewer, da ich es aber für ein Unternehmen verwenden möchte, will ich komplett darauf verzichten...


----------



## sheel (20. September 2011)

Die Portanzahl hat nichts mit der Sicherheit zu tun.

Aber ja, vershlüsseltes VPN wäre sicherer.

Zu Teamviewer: Der ist auch nicht sicher.


----------



## mein_name (20. September 2011)

Ich hab mich gerad eine wenig umgeschaut und in Erfahrung gebracht, dass Tightvnc über einen SSH-Tunnel recht sicher sein sollte... Jetzt stellts sich natürlich die Frage wie ich so einen einrichte...
Momentan ist es so eingerichtet, dass der VNC-Server auf einem Windows-XP Rechner in einem Netzwerk läuft. Auf diesen ist die Portweiterleitung eingestellt... Ich verbinde mich in Notfällen auf diesen mit meinem Notebook, auf dem ein Mandriva läuft!
Wo und wie installiere ich SSH?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Bratkartoffel (20. September 2011)

Hi,

für Windows kann ich da den WinSSHD von Bitvise empfehlen, ist kostenlos für den privaten Gebrauch. Eine Lizenz für die Nutzung in einem Unternehmen ist mit knapp 100$ auch nicht unbezahlbar 

Gruß
BK


----------



## mein_name (20. September 2011)

@sheel: Wie richtet man eine VPN-Verbindung ein?


----------



## mein_name (20. September 2011)

Ok hab gerade gesehen, dass eine VPN-Verbindung das bessere wäre, da ich dann im Netz als ganz normaler Computer agiere - muss jetzt noch schauen wie ich das einrichte!

Vielen Dank mal vorerst!


----------



## sheel (20. September 2011)

zB. http://www.wintotal.de/artikel/artikel-2005/40.html


----------



## mein_name (27. September 2011)

Also ich hab jetzt eine VPN-Verbindung eingerichtet. Die Fritzbox liefert dazu auch gleich die entsprechenden Tools zur Einrichtung so einer - leider nur für Windows, aber egal...
Jetzt hab ich eben so eine Verbindung, kann mich auch zum Router hinverbinden. Nun möcht ich mich aber über Remotedesktop oder TightVNC zu den verschiedenen Computern im Netzwerk verbinden. Dies klappt aber nicht - eine Ping auf die verschiedenen Rechner funktioniert auch nicht, jedoch auf den Router...
Was fehlt da in der Konfiguration noch?

Vielen Dank!


----------

